# Worthogs - Pale Ale Mania 2012?



## manticle (16/7/12)

Checked the website and your calendar suggestes August 5. Is that current or last year?

Just trying to work out nnual comp schedule to pass onto Melbourne Brewers Club members for the remainder of the year.

Cheers


----------



## mxd (16/7/12)

timing I was just looking to see when it was on, Aug 5 is a sunday (was it last year ?)

hopefully they put some note up as that's about 3 weeks away ?


----------



## Jace89 (16/7/12)

I was wondering this also, the website says it was last updated on the 14th.
My guess it is the 5th.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (17/7/12)

G'Day Pale Ale Maniacs,

As a Wort Hogs member I didn't realise this info wasn't out there, but here it is!

Information:
http://worthogs.net/PaleAleMania2012.pdf

Entry form:
http://worthogs.net/EntryFormPaleAle2012.pdf

Hope to see you there on the day!


----------



## fraser_john (18/7/12)

I might be missing it, but I cannot see whether it asks for a single 750ml bottle per entry or two? My assumption at this point will be a single one, can any one provide more clarification?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (19/7/12)

fraser_john said:


> I might be missing it, but I cannot see whether it asks for a single 750ml bottle per entry or two? My assumption at this point will be a single one, can any one provide more clarification?



I have confirmed with the organising committee that a single bottle will be fine.


----------



## fraser_john (19/7/12)

Shane R said:


> I have confirmed with the organising committee that a single bottle will be fine.



Good stuff, thanks Shane.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (31/7/12)

G'Day AHB's,

Please see below the call for support at Pale Ale Mania



> Hi All,
> 
> This is a reminder pale ale mania is on this Sunday and the club needs all the help it can.Judges and Stewards for Pale Ale Mania 2012 required .
> 
> ...



If you're able to support, send an email to: [email protected]

See you there!


----------



## manticle (31/7/12)

Shane R said:


> G'Day AHB's,
> 
> Please see below the call for support at Pale Ale Mania
> 
> ...



Set to Melbourne Brewers Members list and to the email recipients from a recent BJCP study group.

Unfortunately I don't think I can help although it would be good to get some more experience points in the bank.

Hope you sort it out.


----------



## Danwood (1/8/12)

Hi all,

Just completing my entry for said comp.

'Bottle cap ID'...do I make one up or do organisers on the day do this ?

My last comp was with a Compmaster printed label but it appears this one is via Worthogs website only.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Wolfy (1/8/12)

If you look at previous years entries (results are available on the website), the bottle cap ID's have no logic or order - they appear to be randomly whatever the entrant assigned to their own bottles.


----------



## Danwood (1/8/12)

Thanks Wolfy.

I'll assign a complex binary/wingdings/hieroglyphic code to my cap...or maybe just my initials


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

when will the results be in for this?


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

Not until at least after the comp has run.

(ie. after tomorrow)


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

You entering Manticle?


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> You entering Manticle?



Dropped my entries off to Grain and Grape this morning. APA tastes good but is low carbed - the way I like it but will probably get pinged by style guidelines

You?


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

Yep, dropped off to Boronia this morning, took me a while to find one I felt worthy to enter actually, also a bit on the green side but hay, gotta be in it to win it eh?

May the best beer.... :beerbang:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/12)

Made the leap and entered my first formal comp. I figured if I can take out "Get your kit off" maybe I'm on a roll.

Nah seriously..just want to get some feedback and see how I go. Don't thunk I'm really a threat to the likes of you guys.

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> May the best beer.... :beerbang:



Well Dereck was in dropping off his entries while I was there but I told Chris to drop them on the ground after he left so you might be in with a chance.


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> I figured if I can take out "Get your kit off" maybe I'm on a roll.



you again... your'e everywhere I wanna be :lol: 

Nah.. good luck man..

ripping good fun what old bean!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> you again... your'e everywhere I wanna be :lol:



Yeah but just one step ahed of you...or should that be 2 points ahead...ha ha

Is it possible to be someone "brewing nemisis"???

If it is - MWAH HA HA HA HA.....(imagine maniacal laughter) I'll be yours.

Nah - Good luck man.

Which category did you enter? - American for me.

edit - Buggered if I know how those linke got in there. Dont bother clicking them I didnt put them in there. They take you to some survey crap!!! WTF


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

yep same, anxiously awaiting the results :lol: 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## NealK (5/8/12)

I am popping my cherry with this one too. I've entered an american and just hope to get some constructive feedback. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## 2much2spend (5/8/12)

im thinking that there are some headaches delaying the result postings?
:icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle (5/8/12)

2much2spend said:


> im thinking that there are some headaches delaying the result postings?
> :icon_vomit:



More likely they are still judging. The Comp is today, people. From 11 am onwards. 

Have some patience.


----------



## fraser_john (5/8/12)

manticle said:


> More likely they are still judging. The Comp is today, people. From 11 am onwards.
> 
> Have some patience.



You are correct Manitcle,

Entries from 11am onwards, judging starts 12:15, so really, they have just started. I can imagine they have a lot to wade through as well.


----------



## 2much2spend (5/8/12)

manticle said:


> More likely they are still judging. The Comp is today, people. From 11 am onwards.
> 
> Have some patience.




Good thing I can count I was rushing to get my entry in to the HB shop
Before 11 yesterday. <_<


----------



## manticle (5/8/12)

2much2spend said:


> Good thing I can count I was rushing to get my entry in to the HB shop
> Before 11 yesterday. <_<



Before 11 yesterday at the designated drop off points (HB shops) 

*OR*

Before 11 today at the venue (Ryans in diamond Creek).


----------



## 2much2spend (5/8/12)

manticle said:


> Before 11 yesterday at the designated drop off points (HB shops)
> 
> *OR*
> 
> Before 11 today at the venue (Ryans in diamond Creek).



Yeah thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## manticle (5/8/12)

What are you on about?
If you already know that then what was the point of either of your earlier posts?


----------



## Yob (5/8/12)

I dont think Mant's has had a beer today as he suggested above..

Please take 2 of the following and see me in the morning...

2+

wheres the sheepish emoticon?


----------



## 2much2spend (5/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I dont think Mant's has had a beer today as he suggested above..
> 
> Please take 2 of the following and see me in the morning...
> 
> ...


Sorry my bad I was having some fun!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/8/12)

Question for ask you guys with comp experience.


Whats the go usually with announcing results. When would you expect to hear the outcome? Do they usually get posted on this forum?

And I assume that the feedback sheets get sent out at a later stage? Post or email?


----------



## Yob (5/8/12)

fk knows.. Im in your boat too  Im guessin its one of those things you get used to?.. you know... this hobby teaches patience


----------



## brendo (5/8/12)

I would expect to see something up in the next few days for results to be published on the worthogs site and VicBrew.


----------



## manticle (6/8/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Question for ask you guys with comp experience.
> 
> 
> Whats the go usually with announcing results. When would you expect to hear the outcome? Do they usually get posted on this forum?
> ...




If you want to know immediately, best thing to do is actually go to a comp as winners are usually announced at the end of the comp (so same day). Otherwise it will be a day or so after - depending on when those responsible get time to compile and post online. I'd expect tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## fraser_john (6/8/12)

Results are up http://www.worthogs.net/PaleAleMania.htm


----------



## Yob (6/8/12)

well done Manticle :beer:

ed: could have sworn I read your name in there, second look reveals it is not.. :blink:


----------



## manticle (6/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> ed: could have sworn I read your name in there, second look reveals it is not.. :blink:




Best I got was a 5th in UK pale. You beat me in APAs and my IPA (same beer as the APA and never really an IPA) did nicht so gut.

I told you we should bar Hoser from entering comps. Let's steal his bag.

Well done to Hoser, yum yum yum, Fraser John, Shaun R.

That's all the AHB users I can work out who placed but I don't know everyone's username. Well done to others as well.


----------



## Yob (6/8/12)

I swear when I first looked you had third in the English Cat... Fk knows..


----------



## manticle (6/8/12)

I am magic like that.

One minute I'm there, the next


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/8/12)

What am I doing wrong that I can't find the results?

Results page only has british ale results
Pale ale mania page has 2011 results
Nothing on the documents page

???


----------



## manticle (6/8/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> What am I doing wrong that I can't find the results?
> 
> Results page only has british ale results
> Pale ale mania page has 2011 results
> ...



Try this

http://www.worthogs.net/Pale%20Ale%20Mania...l%20Results.pdf


----------



## mr_tyreman (6/8/12)

I dont want to name drop, but i know John Fraser, hahaha congrats on ANOTHER!!! first place on that beer, now i dont feel so bad for scoring it a 48 on our club comp night, it really was a cracking beer!!!


----------



## hoppinmad (6/8/12)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> What am I doing wrong that I can't find the results?
> 
> Results page only has british ale results
> Pale ale mania page has 2011 results
> ...



press refresh when you are on the results page


Well done John from Corio Bay Brewers on an excellent beer. I reckon that APA needs to be on the RecipeDB!


----------



## 2much2spend (6/8/12)

good job for the winners and place getters, cant wait for the recipes
in the amercian. :beer:


----------



## hoppinmad (6/8/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> ....now i dont feel so bad for scoring it a 48 on our club comp night, it really was a cracking beer!!!



your judging still sucks balls tyack


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/8/12)

manticle said:


> Try this



Thanks...

I wish I never asked...15 / 50

I think I preferred the blissful ignorance of thinking I could make a reasonable beer.

Oh well, a long as I get some feed back maybe next time I can shoot for the sky and aim for 20 points haha


----------



## Hoser (6/8/12)

manticle said:


> Best I got was a 5th in UK pale. You beat me in APAs and my IPA (same beer as the APA and never really an IPA) did nicht so gut.
> 
> I told you we should bar Hoser from entering comps. Let's steal his bag.
> 
> ...



Thanks Manticle. I've always been a huge fan of your English Pale Ale. Good score and good showing.

Had a 5th place with an AIPA. Same beer scored worst at 14.5 in APA. I bottled them both the night before. Not sure if that's fast enough for a contamination to work through but who knows? Or alternatively I had actually had several beers when I finally got round to bottling. I bottled ESB and Porter at same time. Wonder if I labeled one of those as APA in error? 

Congrats on results all.

Cheers,
Hoser


----------



## manticle (6/8/12)

BIAB makes bad beer!!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/8/12)

manticle said:


> BIAB makes bad beer!!!



Ouch...that wasn't even close to fence sitting. Im glad you weren't trying to offend.

That's ok I'm going to stop feeling sorry for myself and drown my sorrows in my home brewed cats piss.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (7/8/12)

manticle said:


> BIAB makes bad beer!!!



It appears so, I came 12th and I BIAB!!

For my next comp I'm going to increase my post count and move to 3V, I'll win for sure h34r:


----------



## 2much2spend (7/8/12)

I think people shouldn't get discouraged about the results
Cause its about brewing to STYLE ,witch means your beer isn't
Bad its just not accurate to the style. 
I know mine was the best beer in the world but not to style.


----------



## mxd (7/8/12)

Hoser said:


> Thanks Manticle. I've always been a huge fan of your English Pale Ale. Good score and good showing.
> 
> Had a 5th place with an AIPA. Same beer scored worst at 14.5 in APA. I bottled them both the night before. Not sure if that's fast enough for a contamination to work through but who knows? Or alternatively I had actually had several beers when I finally got round to bottling. I bottled ESB and Porter at same time. Wonder if I labeled one of those as APA in error?
> 
> ...




we killed your tri-centennial the night before or was that in the comp as well, as that was a 42 pointer AIPA ? I put 1 beer in I thought was ok, the other 3 I knew weren't , but it was a black AIPA, and I had all sorts of trouble with my CPBF on the morning.


----------



## sponge (7/8/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> I dont want to name drop, but i know John Fraser, hahaha congrats on ANOTHER!!! first place on that beer, now i dont feel so bad for scoring it a 48 on our club comp night, it really was a cracking beer!!!



Recipe...? h34r: 

Something that gets many-a medal must be the nectar of the gods


----------



## fraser_john (7/8/12)

sponge said:


> Recipe...? h34r:
> 
> Something that gets many-a medal must be the nectar of the gods



Can be found here in a previous post under Corio Bay Brewers 

There are a few notes missing from the recipe, but they are more to do with water chemistry/pitching etc. I'll make sure all of those are available to Wort Hogs for their recipe PDF when the time comes.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> Can be found here in a previous post under Corio Bay Brewers
> 
> There are a few notes missing from the recipe, but they are more to do with water chemistry/pitching etc. I'll make sure all of those are available to Wort Hogs for their recipe PDF when the time comes.


Congratulations, and very generous of you to share your recipe so openly.

A question regarding the salt additions in your mash, are the units in table-spoons (tbsp) as your recipe suggests, or should that be tea-spoons (tsp)? 

Every other brewer I've seen using MgSO4 has used a 1/4 *tea-spoon*. If you are using table-spoons, I might need to re-evaluate my own salt additions.

Cheers.


----------



## sponge (7/8/12)

Yes, thank you for sharing the recipe with the rest of the community.

Greatly appreciated :icon_cheers: 

One thing though was that I was unable to open it and received a board message instead?

I'm assuming you didn't have this same problem, WarmBeer?


----------



## WarmBeer (7/8/12)

sponge said:


> One thing though was that I was unable to open it and received a board message instead?
> 
> I'm assuming you didn't have this same problem, WarmBeer?


Correct, I didn't have any problems.

I don't think the "club" sub-forums are locked down in any way, and beside, I'm in a totally different brew club.


----------



## mxd (7/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> Can be found here in a previous post under Corio Bay Brewers
> 
> There are a few notes missing from the recipe, but they are more to do with water chemistry/pitching etc. I'll make sure all of those are available to Wort Hogs for their recipe PDF when the time comes.



gratz,

those hops look delicious.


----------



## fraser_john (7/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Congratulations, and very generous of you to share your recipe so openly.
> 
> A question regarding the salt additions in your mash, are the units in table-spoons (tbsp) as your recipe suggests, or should that be tea-spoons (tsp)?
> 
> ...



No problems with sharing the recipe, I think it is one good thing about this community here on AHB.

MgSO4 is definitely TEASPOON, the others are all tablespoon. Have to note Geelong has quite soft water with low Ca, low Mg and low CaCO3.

May have been a typo by HoppinMad or I may have sent it to him wrong in the first place, probably the latter 

I'll get the fully documented recipe based on my brew session and fermentation/dry hopping notes up on my website tonight hopefully. I'll post back here when I've got it done.


----------



## hoppinmad (7/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> May have been a typo by HoppinMad or I may have sent it to him wrong in the first place, probably the latter



Yeah sorry I did post a slightly abridged version.... as it was quite a big document!

Didn't change any text though... just did some deleting


----------



## fraser_john (7/8/12)

HoppinMad said:


> Yeah sorry I did post a slightly abridged version.... as it was quite a big document!
> 
> Didn't change any text though... just did some deleting



Nope, my fault, I checked the text file I sent you and I had it wrong.


----------



## Hoser (7/8/12)

mxd said:


> we killed your tri-centennial the night before or was that in the comp as well, as that was a 42 pointer AIPA ? I put 1 beer in I thought was ok, the other 3 I knew weren't  , but it was a black AIPA, and I had all sorts of trouble with my CPBF on the morning.




Thanks for that mate. Yeah MB dinner killed the tri-centennial and I hadn't taken a single bottle before hand for myself. The AIPA and APA were bottled from a follow up batch with same recipe but a switch to a mix of Cascade and Calypso hops instead. Have to say the Tri Centennial worked much better for me. Too bad I didn't keep a cheeky bottle or two.... B)


----------



## Hoser (7/8/12)

manticle said:


> BIAB makes bad beer!!!



Looking at my latest Belgian Triple stuck ferment I'm inclined to agree. I know - off topic... but I'm Frustrated! :angry:


----------



## Wolfy (7/8/12)

mxd said:


> I put 1 beer in I thought was ok, the other 3 I knew weren't , but it was a black AIPA, and I had all sorts of trouble with my CPBF on the morning.


You entered a black AIPA?
I didn't think there were guidelines or consideration for such a beer and so you'd miss out on most all the points for how it looks (and likely more for the roast-malt-quality it may have)?


----------



## mxd (7/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> You entered a black AIPA?
> I didn't think there were guidelines or consideration for such a beer and so you'd miss out on most all the points for how it looks (and likely more for the roast-malt-quality it may have)?



I put it in as a AIPA, it has no roastyness, the colour was from carafa special 2, I figured it should have only been pinged 2 points for colour


----------



## WarmBeer (7/8/12)

mxd said:


> I put it in as a AIPA, it has no roastyness, the colour was from carafa special 2, I figured it should have only been pinged 2 points for colour


Psychology plays too much into it. People, even BJCP certified people, can't disassociate what their tastebuds/nose are telling them from their expectations of what looks like an 'out of style' beer.

You were outside of the 1 σ normal curve, just not in the right direction 

Ninjedit: All the above is conjecture, I was not present at the judging in any form.


----------



## sponge (7/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Correct, I didn't have any problems.
> 
> I don't think the "club" sub-forums are locked down in any way, and beside, I'm in a totally different brew club.



Hmmm.... yea I'm still getting the "Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken" message.

Oh well. Thanks none the less peoples :beerbang:


----------



## fraser_john (7/8/12)

As discussed earlier in thread, full recipe including brew session, fermentation & dry hopping notes can be found here


----------



## OneEye (7/8/12)

Hey John! Congrats on the win! Thanks for sharing your recipe with us all  very kind of you. I'd love to pick your brain a bit on your dry hopping schedule/techniques if I could? Things like how long and at what temps? Do you bag the pellets or just throw them in loose? I was also going to ask about primary or secondary but I see your using a conical! :icon_drool2: If anyone else wants to chime in them I'm all ears :beer:


----------



## Yob (8/8/12)

anybody got their score sheet yet?

still waiting  we do get one yeah?


----------



## mxd (8/8/12)

it may take a couple of weeks, well get 1 at some stage


----------



## Yob (13/8/12)

:icon_chickcheers: Tasting notes / review in the mail today..

Highest score 36 - lowest 33.. not bad for a beer I had laying about and not even brewed to style  

Slightly confused by the "ever so slightly sour finish" noted by all 3 judges.. 

hmmmm... sour.... hmmmm... :blink: 

h34r:


----------



## Wolfy (13/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Slightly confused by the "ever so slightly sour finish" noted by all 3 judges..
> 
> hmmmm... sour.... hmmmm... :blink:


House infection? h34r:


----------



## Yob (13/8/12)

Bloody hope not mate.. Might have to change up the sanitation routine for a bit. Will bring along a bottle or two to the next meet for analysis.. Purely scientific of course..


Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> :icon_chickcheers: Tasting notes / review in the mail
> hmmmm... sour.... hmmmm... :blink:
> 
> h34r:



Haha.... Sour is better than the skunk references I got.


----------



## hoppinmad (13/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> :icon_chickcheers: Tasting notes / review in the mail today..
> 
> 
> Slightly confused by the "ever so slightly sour finish" noted by all 3 judges..
> ...



Could be a candidate for Vicbrew Specialty Category! Call it a "Soured American Pale Ale"


----------



## worthogs webmaster (20/8/12)

Sorry guys, I completely forgot to put anything up here, just made sure it was all on our website.

As for recipes, you may be waiting a while for all of them. We often have a hard time getting them from all the placegetters and don't usually get the book completed until the following year. Hopefully this year might be different.

With regard to the score sheets, I sent them all out in the mail within about three days, so please let me know if you didn't receive one, although I'm not sure if I'll be able to do that much.

Our website does need you to refresh it to make sure you're looking at the most up to date information. I am moving things around a bit too, as the site gets a bit cluttered. I just moved the recipe books to their own page as there are quite a few now.

I'll try to remember to post on here next year.


----------

